# iphone bluetooth music finally!



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Just tested iphone 3.0 bluetooth stereo with the GT-R and it works perfectly!! finally i don't need to use the HDD anymore...


----------



## Trug (May 1, 2009)

tokyogtr said:


> Just tested iphone 3.0 bluetooth stereo with the GT-R and it works perfectly!! finally i don't need to use the HDD anymore...


Can you elaborate more? Standard euro spec GTR? What are the steps to connect it?
I was really hoping this will be possible with iphone 3.0 OS, just heard somewhere that would only work with satnav version or something.

This sounds really good, if it will work with my car (in a month) I don't care about HDD either


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

He has a JDM GTR, so somewhat different to our under specced UK GTRs......


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> Just tested iphone 3.0 bluetooth stereo with the GT-R and it works perfectly!! finally i don't need to use the HDD anymore...


yes, but Euro spec (non sat nav) cars have ICE from the the jurrassic era and no bluetooth audio


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

phonebook download works now with OS3?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

sorry, no phonebook download. only audio. and yes, i have JDM spec so full bluetooth ICE with HDD and satnav etc.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

tokyogtr said:


> sorry, no phonebook download. only audio. and yes, i have JDM spec so full bluetooth ICE with HDD and satnav etc.


Interesting, the phone book download works with my Parrot using a 3g on 2.2 or OS3. Must be something on the car not the phone.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

should point out that the car controls are not able to operate the iphone either. the only buttons that work are play and pause. skip does not work, which is very annoying.


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

Tried it today - quality totally sucks. I have a CD ripped onto the HDD and the same one from the iPhone (3G, not S) so was able to do a direct comparison it's night and day different. Especially the low end base, destroyed over BT. Not sure if it's the A2DP on the phone or the GTR, most likely it's the car... will have to test it with BT headsets. Oh well, nevermind.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I think it's the iPhone.

I have used my iPod with the BT dongle and it works beautifully.

On the iPhone A2DP, there's like some static.. bleah.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, scratch using the iPhone as my main mp3. They are FINALLY releasing the damned thing in Korea in a month, although by now most Korean cells have twice the resolution and Samsung is using AMOLED screens...but they run Windows Mobile. I hate Windows anything, don't use it on any of my computers, so syncing my phone with iTunes instead of installing some weird non-intuitive software to talk to my phone (and having to run Parallels and XP) will be a godsend.

When the iPhone first came out, I loved the idea and the all-in-one concept was one I could have really used...in the States where I really spent a lot of time in the car. Now I just have a 60gb iPod video permanently stuck in the glovebox and connected with a Pioneer iPod interface and control it from my Premier head unit. I may revise my audio gear though if I get a car where I can actually listen to the stereo - I need to run my 700 watt system near full volume to overcome the noise from my engine!


----------

